# Driving from Santander to Estepona



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi

As anyone done this drive please, I have put the journey into google maps and given me three options.

If anyone has done this route and can advise I would appreciate.

I am arriving on ferry at 6 pm, and we plan to drive through the evening.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi
> 
> As anyone done this drive please, I have put the journey into google maps and given me three options.
> 
> ...


try this one too ViaMichelin: driving directions, maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

sunny sunshine said:


> Hi
> 
> As anyone done this drive please, I have put the journey into google maps and given me three options.
> 
> ...


I did it once. The way I came was probably the most direct - Burgos, Madrid, Jaen, Granada, Malaga, Estepona. I see that Google maps suggests Valladolid instead of Burgos nowadays, can't really comment on that - probably not a lot in it.

Do you intend to stop somewhere - or just go for it?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We use the Valladolid - Salamanca - Badajoz - Seville route (as recommended by Via Michelin). It takes ten hours to get to our town so Estepona would be about 11 hours. Lots of good stopover places and very few tolls, plus you don't have to negotiate Madrid!


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> try this one too ViaMichelin: driving directions, maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking


thank you


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

We plan to go for it, as going to top up on sleep on the ferry..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

WE use Burgos way, following E05. This takes you round Madrid from the A1 (Autopista Norte) round to the R4 (its very simple) You just follow the signs for the R4 (you could avoid a few tolls by taking the A4 but it is very messy going down through Aranjuez) at the southern end of the R4 you join the A4/E5 stay on this road until just after you pass round Córdoba then take the A45 down to Málaga and join the A7 to Estepona.

Doing this in one hop is expecting a bit much - but it is up to you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sunny sunshine said:


> We plan to go for it, as going to top up on sleep on the ferry..


Are you used to night driving ? (all night that is)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You are looking at something like almost 11 hours plus breaks.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, yes of course this is plan, but like all plans, they can be adjusted. The main thing is we get there safe.
I have done quite a bit of night driving, so no problems there. It will literally just be how we are, I am sharing the driving, so if we need to stop we of course will.


----------

